# Gasket Help



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i just put my 2.5 inch spintech cat back system on the gto and it leaks at the midpipes and i cant seem to find a gasket for it should i just buy a factory gasket cause i cant seem to find one anywhere else does anyone know where i can get a gasket for it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure, but it could be a NAPA part #FPG 61287.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Rtv?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Rtv?


You could do that, but you need the high temp stuff. And then let it sit overnight before starting.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

OEM gasket works fine.


----------

